
The other side of the story - coloneltcb
https://www.facebook.com/notes/david-marcus/the-other-side-of-the-story/10157815319244148/
======
WisNorCan
"Lastly — call me old fashioned. But I find attacking the people and company
that made you a billionaire, and went to an unprecedented extent to shield and
accommodate you for years, low-class."

Zuck didn't made the WA team into billionaires. It was their hard work and
risk taking that led them to become billionaires.

Congrats to Jan, Brian and the entire Whatsapp team. Not only great
innovators, but also showed ethical standards that are desperately needed
among some of the tech giants.

------
appleflaxen
> Because connecting people is a noble mission, and the bad is far outweighed
> by the good.

nonsense

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

~~~
amvalo
"Nonsense" is all it deserves.

~~~
dang
If there isn't anything substantive to say, simply post nothing.

~~~
amvalo
Extracting a particularly tone-deaf or questionable quote from an article is
useful in itself.

~~~
dang
Not on HN. When the chickens gather to peck the nonsensical bit to death, the
resulting discussion is of poor quality. We're trying for better than that
here; we want thoughtful, reflective comments rather than angry reflexive
ones.

